# Use extension cable as wire



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sullivane said:


> Right now I have an extension cable going from my basement into my garage. I want to wire the end into a box instead of plugging it in. Also I want to put an outlet in the middle (in the garage) and the other end (also in the garage where the opener is plugged in). While I realize this is not the optimal way to do it, I just don't have the money for flex. Would this violate any codes in Wisconsin? I am not sure why it would, being that if you cut the ends off it's basically the same thing as flex, I just thought I would put it out there. Thanks! Evan


I heard WI is pretty loose with the code, so I can't think of a single Wisconsin code this would be in violation of.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha. This has to be Cletus. Not even a DYI would ask this. 

In before lock


----------



## sullivane (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Backstay.

I don't follow union347...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sullivane said:


> Thanks Backstay. I don't follow union347...


Yeah, I can't usually figure out what he says either.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

